# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Nghỉ tay Karaoke tí Cả Nhà ơi...  kekekke

## vufree



----------


## Luyến

Bác háy hay quá

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Hehhehe.. cám ơn Bác Luyến, cũng may Bạc cao tốc vẫn chưa bị rơ theo năm tháng...

----------


## itanium7000

Em nghe mà có cảm giác...mồm mình cũng bị cong  :Wink: 
Bác nên có phong cách riêng, đừng theo giọng ai cả.

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> Em nghe mà có cảm giác...mồm mình cũng bị cong 
> Bác nên có phong cách riêng, đừng theo giọng ai cả.


Kekekeke... có lẽ Người Ta bắt chước Tôi.Hoặc Thầy Tôi bắt chước Ai. Vì Tôi được học ở Viện Âm Nhạc như thế....Hát vang, rung, nội lực, tròn vành rõ từng chữ là một tiêu chuẩn trong Thanh Nhac, có thể bạn thấy giống nhau chỗ này. Còn nghe mà cảm giác mồm Bác bị cong theo là do Bác áp đặt chất giọng của Bác vào chất giọng của Mình nên có cảm giác phải bẻ khẩu hình rất nhiều ... . kekeek

----------


## maxx.side

Hình thấy anh Vũ quen quen, lúc trước anh có hát mở màn cho vòng chung kết Robocon 2005 ở NTĐ Phú Thọ thì phải

----------


## vufree

> Hình thấy anh Vũ quen quen, lúc trước anh có hát mở màn cho vòng chung kết Robocon 2005 ở NTĐ Phú Thọ thì phải


Chắc là có... hehhehe

----------


## vufree

> Em nghe mà có cảm giác...mồm mình cũng bị cong 
> Bác nên có phong cách riêng, đừng theo giọng ai cả.


Bác coi thêm Clip này để thấy rõ hơn về chuẩn khẩu hình trong Thanh Nhạc. làm khác đi là phản Thầy... kekekke. Mình hát khẩu hình rất tự nhiên và riêng, không hề méo cong như Bác tưởng tượng.... kekeke

----------

Gamo, trucnguyen

----------


## Gamo

> Hình thấy anh Vũ quen quen, lúc trước anh có hát mở màn cho vòng chung kết Robocon 2005 ở NTĐ Phú Thọ thì phải


Đúng rồi bác... ảnh hay bán kẹo kéo... mà có điều show kẹo kéo của hắn toàn tỷ đồng ko hà ^.0

----------

vufree

----------


## maxx.side

Nhớ là chung với cả nhóm, mà mấy người kia lo ngắm chân dài, còn ổng lo đi ngắm mấy con robot, em ngồi quấn lại cái Động cơ đề xe máy bị cháy trước khi thi đấu có 30p...

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> Nhớ là chung với cả nhóm, mà mấy người kia lo ngắm chân dài, còn ổng lo đi ngắm mấy con robot, em ngồi quấn lại cái Động cơ đề xe máy bị cháy trước khi thi đấu có 30p...


Máu robot theo tới tận sân khấu luôn.... kakkakakka... hồi đó tính nhảy vô chỉ mấy Bạn làm nhưng chợt nhớ ra Mình chưa biết gì nên thôi bỏ qua... kekke

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## maxx.side

Vậy hôm nào em qua bên anh Ppgs tiện thì mời anh qua gặp chém gió cho vui, không ngờ gặp lại người quen trên này  :Big Grin:

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> Đúng rồi bác... ảnh hay bán kẹo kéo... mà có điều show kẹo kéo của hắn toàn tỷ đồng ko hà ^.0


Tiền ti tỉ bị Vitme Nó ăn hết rồi... kekeek

----------


## taih2

> Máu robot theo tới tận sân khấu luôn.... kakkakakka... hồi đó tính nhảy vô chỉ mấy Bạn làm nhưng chợt nhớ ra Mình chưa biết gì nên thôi bỏ qua... kekke


Trời em qua lấy máy laser bác mà ko biết bác làm ca sĩ  :Stick Out Tongue:  hôm nào qua xin chữ ký nha bác

----------

vufree

----------


## Gamo

Chời... ngày xưa nổi tiếng hơn Mr. Đàm á, đặc biệt là với các chị em  :Wink:

----------

vufree

----------


## duonghoang

--- Trong clip là chân dung bác chủ ấy hả??

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> --- Trong clip là chân dung bác chủ ấy hả??


Chính Nó đó Bác...kekekek.. chuyên đi bươi rác Quốc lộ 1

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## biết tuốt

bác mở quán ka xin en xi đi bác :Big Grin:

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> Vậy hôm nào em qua bên anh Ppgs tiện thì mời anh qua gặp chém gió cho vui, không ngờ gặp lại người quen trên này


OK... kekkek....

----------


## ghoang

> Hình thấy anh Vũ quen quen, lúc trước anh có hát mở màn cho vòng chung kết Robocon 2005 ở NTĐ Phú Thọ thì phải


Năm 2005 VCK tổ chức ở NTĐ QK7, em nhớ năm ấy lễ khai mạc khá sôi động với bài hát " Một Chân Trời Mới " 
Bác đội nào nhỉ  :Smile:

----------

vufree

----------


## trucnguyen

Giờ mới biết bác Thụy Vũ của AC&M cũng là thành viên diễn đàn, bác đa tài quá, ngưỡng mộ thật.

----------

vufree

----------


## CKD

> Giờ mới biết bác Thụy Vũ của AC&M cũng là thành viên diễn đàn, bác đa tài quá, ngưỡng mộ thật.


Không những tung hoành CNC mà còn tung hoành nhiều diễn đàn kỹ thuật khác nữa bác.
Lão này ghê lắm... đừng tưởng ca hay là không biết kỹ thuật nhé. Lầm chít đóa  :Big Grin:

----------

vufree

----------


## emptyhb

Không ngờ bác là ca sĩ

----------

vufree

----------


## Gamo

Ui, anh Vũ ui, trả nợ em  :Wink: 

** đùa chút **

----------

vufree

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Karaoke đúng nghĩa luôn đây. Kaka. Hát không hay lắm nhưng mà cũng đóng góp theo bác Vũ cho vui. Thu trên cái mic hay chat yahoo ngày xưa. Thế mà cũng đã gần 7 năm rồi từ ngày thu cái bài này  :Big Grin:

----------


## vufree

> Karaoke đúng nghĩa luôn đây. Kaka. Hát không hay lắm nhưng mà cũng đóng góp theo bác Vũ cho vui. Thu trên cái mic hay chat yahoo ngày xưa. Thế mà cũng đã gần 7 năm rồi từ ngày thu cái bài này


  Hơi bị Runout khuyến nghị Bác canh lại bạc cao tốc... kekekkek.... 9 điểm thôi.... tiếp tục pót clip karaoke của Mình lên đê các Cụ... kekkeke... lê là lên là lên là lên... lên nóc nhà là bắt con gà.... Náo cùng quẩy phong trào tiếng hát át tiếng vitme đê... kekke

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## vufree

> Hình như Thụy Vũ này là hồi xưa chung nhóm với Hoàng Bách đúng không nhỉ?


Thằng Hoàng Bách hát chung Nhóm với Thụy Vũ nha.... kekekeee

----------

Gamo

----------


## audiophilevn

> Thằng Hoàng Bách hát chung Nhóm với Thụy Vũ nha.... kekekeee


Biết nhóm của bác từ lâu nhưng ko nghĩ ca sỹ cũng đam mê món DIY này, có chơi audio hay món gì khác nữa không bác Vũ

----------

vufree

----------


## linhdt1121

> Biết nhóm của bác từ lâu nhưng ko nghĩ ca sỹ cũng đam mê món DIY này, có chơi audio hay món gì khác nữa không bác Vũ


Em nhớ ngày xưa có xem 1 phóng sự nói cụ chủ học cơ khí của bách khoa tp hcm, trong phóng sự còn có cảnh cụ chơi quadcopter.
P/s: ngày xưa em mê AC&M lắm.

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> Biết nhóm của bác từ lâu nhưng ko nghĩ ca sỹ cũng đam mê món DIY này, có chơi audio hay món gì khác nữa không bác Vũ


Dạ từ từ sẽ tới Audio thôi Bác.

----------


## vufree

Hehhehe... cám ơn Bác. Mình là một trong những Người khơi dậy phong trào chơi máy bay ở VN. Bắt nguồn từ một topic trên trang ttvn.com bởi Phạm Gia Vinh, sau này mới có trang clbmohinh.... trên đây nhiều cao thủ bên RC được nhận mặt lắm.... kekekeee...

----------


## halinh95

Anh vufree là thành viên acmm thật à em thích nghe bài chuyện chàng cô đơn hihi

----------


## lycamphuoc

còn cái món laser nữa chứ anh,lỡ kể lễ rồi phải đủ combo chứ  :Wink:

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

[QUOTE=lycamphuoc;148593]còn cái món laser nữa chứ anh,lỡ kể lễ rồi phải đủ combo chứ  :Wink: [/QU
Cứ từ từ ... kekeke

----------

